# Materials choice for Garage Cabinets..



## Mt-Pockets (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello Everyone...

I'd like to pick everyones brain about what type of stock that they preferr to use for garage cabinets...

Ok..

If you were looking to build some nice quality garage cabinets what materials would you choose for your carcasses?

If you where going to "paint them" 

Birch ply or MDF ? or other.. 

Now I've pretty much only used 3/4" MDF... Just because it's nice and smooth and gives a quality finish...

O Yeah... Their heavy as Heck.. but they look nice when their painted.. 

All of the Cab's I've completed have been 3/4" all around backs and all...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

MDF is OK. It's not going to get wet, (at least you hope not).
Plywood would be stronger though.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I just finished a set of wall hung shop cabinets and used some A/C ply. I shouldn't have done it, at least with THIS plywood. It was warped to begin with and I thought I could straighten it with the backs, shelves, dividers, etc. Nope! A much better choice would have been Birch, Appleply or Baltic Birch. 
Base cabinets are OK with MDF. I don't know that 3/4 is necessary for the backs, though. MDF wouldn't be my preference for the shop. Dings too easily and almost impossible to repair them well.
Like you, I like it because it's cheap and it paints well. But it sure is heavy!

Gene


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I plan to use a paint grade 3/4 plywood with solid fronts. To me it will hold up better and be easier to repair if a screw pulls out. That is just me. I have seen MDF cabinets that look really good. I recently picked up 5 sheets of paint grade at HD for 23.97 a sheet. I should have gotten more!!!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

You can use 1/2" to 3/4" birch, baltic birch and even MDO ply. I agree with Mike, MDF is ok but, you take a chance of it getting wet and lets not add the fact that MDF doesn't take screws well. If you want the nice smooth look and feel, you could try fastening some 3/16" hardboard to the surface of your cabinets. (I think that's the thinnest you can get).


----------



## Mt-Pockets (Sep 9, 2009)

I've built a nice set of cabinets as a House warmin gift to my Brother..

I used 3/4" MDF.. It worked fine.. I made sure that I stayed 1 1/2" from the ends

Counter sunk, glued & Screwed.. These were a pretty quick design for his garage

so that he can get all of his crap off of the floor..

Boy were they Heavy Beasts.... But their pretty solid too.. 


I'm looking to build my own set of cabinets now and I wanted to move away from MDF.. I like it in all....

But we get a lot of humidity here in Fla.... although I seal and prime all sides with Oil Based primer prior to hanging..

I just want to go with a Plywood this time.. I hate to paint any kind of wood.. 

But.. Ya gotta do what ya gotta do.. in order to make things look Nice,Nice..


Here are a few pictures of the MDF cabinets I did for my Bro..

Colorado garage Cabinets pictures by Treasure_Hunter - Photobucket


I think this time I'll build them with FaceFrames... so far I've just built frameless.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice cabinet work there Dennis! I'm sure whatever material you choose they are going to look great. Be sure to post pics!


----------



## Mt-Pockets (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Deb, I'll be sure to post some pictures.. I have a few things that I have a few obstacles, Windows, etc... That I have to work around..

I need to sit down and try to figure out how to get the most out of the wall space that I have to work with..

I have 19' x 19' floor space to work with...


----------



## Mt-Pockets (Sep 9, 2009)

A few Before Pictures to start off with.. 

Pardon the mess.. :sarcastic:

The good thing is that... A couple of months ago when I replaced my AC unit.. I went a tad larger to accommodate the garage space..

I'll need to insulate the Door and maybe the walls.. depending..


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Mt-Pockets said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> I'd like to pick everyones brain about what type of stock that they preferr to use for garage cabinets...
> 
> ...


I decided on 3/4" MDF and used 1/4" MDF for the back. The price is right and I used glue and 16 gauage brad nailer. 

Check out my garage makeover and have a loko at how I did it.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Dennis,
Have you thought about recycling: People are always redoing their kitchens. Craigslist and Freecycle have cabinets all the time in my area. There were some solid cherry ones listed a couple days ago. The wives get tired of a color and want new ones, nothing wrong with the old ones. Counter tops are often messed by the tear out. but the price is right. Just another alternative.


----------



## Mt-Pockets (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Dan,

I got 1/2 way through your gallery.. I must say I really like your cabinet style...

I never thought of Lacquering MDF.. I always just painted it.... I like the look of the clear coat.. Pretty sharp for MDF...

Also, I've only used "Non-Mortised" liberty Hardware "Euro" hinges for all of the Cab's that I've built...

Reason being: is because I've heard soo much about mortising Hinges and Having "Bubbles" appearing on the face of the MDF after mortising.. Meaning that looking at the doors while their closed, You would be able to tell exactly where the hinges are located...

That's why I always opted for non mortise hinges... 

Can you see from the front of your cabs where your mortise hole are?






Also... I really like that "Roller Table" of yours... Can you provide any info on it for me. Plz.. It's sweet..


----------



## Mt-Pockets (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes, I have thought about that too... There's a Cabinet shop just down the road from me and I have checked their scrap piles several times... I've been waiting on their installers to throw out a large set.. 

But.. Hasn't happened yet...

I wouldn't want to hodge podge the finished look of the garage....

My neighbors would be singing the "Sanford & Son's Theme song" as they walked past my house
:nono:







Old_Chipper said:


> Dennis,
> Have you thought about recycling: People are always redoing their kitchens. Craigslist and Freecycle have cabinets all the time in my area. There were some solid cherry ones listed a couple days ago. The wives get tired of a color and want new ones, nothing wrong with the old ones. Counter tops are often messed by the tear out. but the price is right. Just another alternative.


----------



## Mt-Pockets (Sep 9, 2009)

LOL I must have one of those Roller tables...


Maybe I can incorporate something like this....

Wouldn't that be something..


Did I read your post right.... You said you Pinned the Cabs together with a 16ga nailer....

Never thought of that one either.. I have a 15ga but just figured that the nails would veer off and pop out through the side of a finished box.... That would P me off..


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Need some pretty short stools for that table..LOL


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm kind of surprised no one has suggested melamine. Easy to work with, reasonably priced, durable and a bunch of colors.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Mt-Pockets said:


> Hey Dan,
> 
> I got 1/2 way through your gallery.. I must say I really like your cabinet style...
> 
> ...




No you can not tell where the 35mm hole is for the euro hinges. 

I used a 60 degree shean Lacquer and an HVLP sprayer. It worked great. Materials cost me $500 to make all the cabinets and that includes the hardware. The drawers pull out a full 28" by the way so it leaves a lot of room for storage.

The rollers are sweet and I love them I bought my at the House of Tools. I paid $250 for them and they are worth every penny. The thing I like about them is the ease of setup. Each leg can be set to the desired height to level the surface and the portability helps for a small shop which I am sure we all can relate to.

I have seen these rollers made by General as well.

Here is a link for you to look at: Canadian Woodworker Ltd

You can follow how I did everything in the post I did: http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/14498-garage-overall-shop.html


----------



## Mt-Pockets (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Dan,

I'm sure that the hinges & hardware added to the $500.oo cost...

I happen to be a little luckier.. I'm able to get all the hardware at Cost.. Which
really helps out.. it's always nice to get a $8.00 set hinges for like $1.28..

You really did an excellent transformation to your garage, You must be very pleased..


Well,
I was thinking of picking up this set..

Straight Plywood Dado Router Bit Set-Carbide Router Bits | Router Bit Sets | Shaper Cutters | Saw Blades | Planer Knives | Jointer Knives | Infinity Cutting Tools

for dadoe's in the Plywood...

Hopefully it will be what I need..

Now I'm searching for what will be best for the MDF.

Maybe this.. 

Extra Long Straight Router Bit Set-Carbide Router Bits | Router Bit Sets | Shaper Cutters | Saw Blades | Planer Knives | Jointer Knives | Infinity Cutting Tools


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I bought a set of dado blades for the Table saw and use them all the time. They are a German make and the name evades me right now.

Yes the shop is shaping up it has been a lot of work but very fullfilling. Well I better get out there and finish the door off and benchtop.


----------

